# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Đập hộp Nokia 5530 Express Music

## nhocmisu@gmail.com

*Được Nokia công bố và chính thức được bán tại Việt Nam từ đầu tháng 8 vừa qua thì cho đến nay, chiếc di động cảm ứng dòng Express Music mới nhất của Nokia là 5530 đã phần nào chiếm được phần lớn cảm tình của người sử dụng yêu thích Symbian cảm ứng. Mặc dù thiếu đi nhiều tính năng cao cấp của Nokia 5800 EM đi trước nhưng 5530 vẫn rất đa dạng về kết nối cũng như thiết kế nhỏ gọn.*

 ​Nokia 5530 Express Music được Nokia xếp cùng phân khúc với 5800 trước đó, nhưng máy có giá rẻ hơn, lược bỏ vài kết nối cao cấp và hướng vào đối tượng người dùng phổ thông, yêu thích tính năng cảm ứng, nghe nhạc, giải trí. Thiết kế của máy khá nhỏ, nằm gọn trong lòng bàn tay. Máy có bộ khung kim loại, thiết kế khá cứng cáp cùng một đường viền màu bao xung quanh trông rất cá tính, mạnh mẽ. Nokia 5530 sử dụng hệ điều hành Symbian S60 5th và sở hữu trọn vẹn các tính năng phần mềm dòng Express Music từ 5800 nhưng lại có màn hình nhỏ hơn.

 Màn hình cảm ứng 2.8", độ phân giải 640 x 360 pixel, 16.7 triệu màu. Kích thước: 104.0 x 49 x 13 mm. Băng tần: 4 băng tần GSM 850/900/1800/1900 và EDGE, không có kết nối 3G. Kết nối không dây: Wifi chuẩn b/g, Bluetooth Stereo 2.0 hỗ trợ A2DP & AVRCP. Camera 3,2 megapixel, hỗ trợ tự động canh nét, đèn flash LED. Pin BL-4U 1000 mAh Li-Ion. Giao tiếp ngoài: lỗ cắm tai nghe 3,5 mm, cổng kết nối microUSB, khe cắm thẻ nhớ microSD.*Hình ảnh trên tay Nokia 5530 Express Music:*








Toàn cảnh mặt trước chiếc smartphone cảm ứng Nokia 5530 Express Music.


Cạnh trái với duy nhất khe cắm thẻ nhớ và simcard.


Khe thẻ nhớ nằm cạnh khe sim.


Cạnh phải với các phím tắt của camera, khóa màn hình và tăng giảm âm lượng.


Cạnh dưới với cổng microUSB, lỗ cắm tai nghe 3.5mm và sạc.


Cạnh trên duy nhất nút nguồn.


Mặt sau.


Camera 3.2 megapixel, autofocus và LED flash.


Khe nhét bút nằm dưới cạnh trái máy.


Logo cũng là nút cảm ứng truy cập nhanh vào các tính năng dòng Express Music.


Các phím cảm ứng: nghe/gọi, menu chính và ngắt cuộc gọi/ thoát.


Nắp pin bằng nhựa và tháo mở dễ dàng.


Pin BL-4U 1000 mAh Li-Ion.

----------

